# Audi RS 4 Avant (B8) Renders Show Likely Look of Next RS-Car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though the car hasn't yet been officially shown to the public, intel about the B8-generation RS 4 has been out there for a while. Fourtitude sources tell us the car will share drivetrains with the RS 5 and that, when it does finally arrive, the RS 4 will switch back to an Avant-only offering like the B5 RS 4 and its progenitor the RS 2. Apparently sales of the RS 5 are likely cannibalistic to that of an RS 4 sedan so the 4-door was axed from development in favor of the more sultrily profiled coupe.

One interesting aspect about the RS 4 is its very absence this late in the production cycle. Word is the A5/S5 is due a facelift by the summer of 2011 as a 2012 model. That facelift, we hear, is a significant one and one reason the RS 5 goes into a North American holding pattern for now even though it's been confirmed for US production. Given the RS 4 hasn't been shown it is possible that Audi might hold back on its introduction until the A4 sees a facelift. We have no intel to support this but with time running out on the pre-facelift A4 product cycle the idea doesn't seem unfathomable. In fact, Audi did just this in the past by testing B6-bodied RS 4 drivetrain mules but waiting for the extensive-facelift B7 to actually produce the car. 

Via <A href= http://www.audiblog.nl target="_blank">AudiBlog.nl</A> we've found these renders of an RS 4 Avant that were posted by their creator <A href= http://twitter.com/RS4B7 target="_blank">RS4B7</A> on Twitter. Blending design elements from RS 5 PR shots and a similarly angled A4 Avant, the author does a good job simulating the appearance of a current pre-facelift RS 4. 










It's hard not to love the overall look of the car. Elements like that frowning maul of a front fascia and the titanium grey finished RS grille look downright hot on the Avant. Interestingly, the artist chose to go with B7-like flared arches rather than the box flares that have become more of a design element on the RS 6 and RS 5. We're guessing Audi will go with the box flares when it eventually produces the car.

Check out RS4B7's Twitter feed via the link below.

* Full Story *


----------

